# Cool Seal for RV Roof - How do you prep?



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Just wondering what is the best way to prep for a cool seal application to a trailer roof? I want to have it last as long as possible. Also, if you need to caulk anything, do you do that before or after you apply the Cool-Seal?

Thanks,


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't really help. But go to www.IRV2.com/forums and ask your question. A lot of knowledge on that web site regarding RV............


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Koolseal is a reflective coating & does a pretty good job of reflecting sun. It does not, from my experience, work well as a sealant over old joint or seam sealants.

I wash my metal roof with mild soap/water & rinse & then apply koolseal with a roller brush, brushing in one direction & then the other. Hand brush for smaller areas.

I use geocel proflex clear on the joints & seams, which is also paintable & Koolseal on my metal roof as a reflective coating.










kool Seal
http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&prodno=9058306&doctype=PDS&lang=E

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thank you so much, that helps!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

My hunting buddy put Koolseal on his camp house FEMA trailer when the roof leaked. It was good for only two years and the leak came back. We ended up building a corrugated metal roof over it.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

How old is this trailer? You may not want to put that on a relatively new roof.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ditch all of those efforts and redo your roof with bedliner. Several companies doing it now. a little different chemistry so that it is more flexible. beats redoing rv roof all the time....do it once and be done. Im very happy with mine and fixed all my leaks at same time.


----------

